# A1 CVTECH



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

I thought i would post this in the forced induction forum since axles are a problem for those of us making serious power. I've had issues all summer with snapping axles.. I finally decided i would man up and get some HD axles made to solve my problems, so i decided to give A1 CVTECH a call and they were able to make me some unbreakable axles and larger hubs. I have TRIED to break these things and they just won't break. Anyways they were cheaper than Raxles and DSS.. and they also have a 48 hour turn around time. I had them shipped to my door in 3 days. They also said if anything ever happens they'll take care of me. 
http://a1cvtech.com/hist_an.htm 








old and new








larger spline








HD
























honda stylzz plug in passenger side








and the reason i need them


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

cost? didnt see anything on their site.


----------



## porkchop_man (Apr 20, 2007)

cost was about $800-900ish


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_cost? didnt see anything on their site.

Aaron, Willy & myself use them for Axles
I am also a dealer for them so pick a stage and I can send you a quote.
for a 650hp axle will cost around $1300 or so.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

nice!

mine are in pieces...literally.


----------



## najort32 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: A1 CVTECH (porkchop_man)*

are they 108mm hubs


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks im going to look into this


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i run them on the rabbit and the new car. (Aaron here)
rabbit would do 6k rpm clutch drop launches on 24.5" x 9" slicks... no problem. clutch dropping 3rd gear burnouts too.
Marco stands by his product.
Marc (autoxtrem) also an A1CVTech user. Janis (fasterthenRS2) as well. Mike R (Ringlord) as well. many others on here... 
Janis beats the PISS out of his... 10.7's in a 3300 pound car. and he does like 6500 rpm launches @ 20+ PSI!!!!!
here is Janis @ WF.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjRCE_RMAuI


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*

i dont get why they dont make the 1 axel slip in!


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that setup where they have a spline plug on one side and an open face on the other, has to do with clearance for subframe/motor mount/DP, cant recall which. but they use a 130mm open face i do believe.... BIG BOY. and that was IIRC a MK3 type issue. its not like that on the MK1 set i have and the Audi ones either, front or rear.
and trust me, its a bit of work dealing with the spline plug type inners. you gotta have a supply of cv boot clamps. to get out of trans you gotta pull the inners out of the housing. so its not like dealing with the triple square little bastid bolts, its more a pain. but they are strong...




_Modified by speeding-g60 at 12:28 PM 9-27-2009_


----------



## autoxtrem (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (speeding-g60)*

We really help A1cvtech get on the map with the VW stuff with our drag car sincece we are pushing these, and if we can't break them, then they should be good for alot of guys.
We are a a real dealer but can't sale on here........
Cal them Direct 819 595 0400 talk to Marco tell him Marc at Autoxtrem sent you.. he will take care of you.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub* »_i dont get why they dont make the 1 axel slip in! 

We use these on mikes (spdfrks) car which was the green mk2 1.8t that was at the race in pittsburg. The reason for not using the one piece inner on the drivers side is because the cup is so big that it would not clear the rear trans mount, But also like aaron said they use a much larger inner joint then normal so its still a tight squeeze.
Keep in mind this car wouldnt go more then 2 passes without breaking an axle (dss stg3) in the past. I think it now has about 9 passes on the a1cvtech axles and hasnt broke yet so im sold lol....


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

yeah, i spoke with Mike about them as well. i try to make as many people aware of them as possible...
my first "sponsor" one could say


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ted Brogan)*

I'm gonna get a set for my 16v when I start breaking the stock ones.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (porkchop_man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porkchop_man* »_cost was about $800-900ish 

Isn't that the same price as Raxles? Raxles has a lifetime warranty and will replace anything if it breaks. Not Knocking these, but sounds more like someone is just trying to advertise a new companies product.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
Isn't that the same price as Raxles? Raxles has a lifetime warranty and will replace anything if it breaks. Not Knocking these, but sounds more like someone is just trying to advertise a new companies product.

Ever tried ordering from Raxles or DSS?
I did...
Marco builds a better axles for cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speeding-g60 (Aug 1, 2004)

*FV-QR*

ever try getting MK1 axles from Raxles? Marty has no interest in making them.
does he/they even make for a MK3? cuz last time i checked thats what the OP's car is and Raxles only makes for MK4....
piss up a rope....


----------

